# Grooming Table - would this be useful?



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi!
I was looking for a grooming table, mainly for the fact that my little fur butts will not sit still so i wanted to get them used to a table with a loop (also to get them used to the groomers table when they are old enough to go). 

I found this one that is like a lazy susan and wondered if those of you who used grooming tables think this would be useful for malts or just a regular table with arm and loop???

http://wgroom.com/catalog/product_info.php...;products_id=32

any suggestions are very welcome!!

Thanks,
Karrie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't have a grooming table (want to get one) but I don't think mine would stay on the lazy susan.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I don't have a grooming table (want to get one) but I don't think mine would stay on the lazy susan.[/B]


LexiandNikkisMom -- even if it locks where you want it to...so that it does not rotate all the time, only when you want it to???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a regular grooming table from Petedge several years ago on sale for $50 and it's one of the best investments I've ever made! I thought I'd keep it folded up and just set it up when I bathed Lady, but I keep it set up all the time and use it daily. I believe the brand is Master Equipment and Petedge stills sells them although the price has gone up to $59.99 without the arm, $69.99 for the one with the arm. (I have the arm, but never use it.)

IMO, it would be a better investment than the smaller lazy susan tables or the ringside tables because they are so small. Don't forget, besides the dog, you'll want room for brushes, combs, sprays, etc. on the table while you work. I don't think those smaller tables give you enough room and the price is about the same.

Just my two cents!


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I got a regular grooming table from Petedge several years ago on sale for $50 and it's one of the best investments I've ever made! I thought I'd keep it folded up and just set it up when I bathed Lady, but I keep it set up all the time and use it daily. I believe the brand is Master Equipment and Petedge stills sells them although the price has gone up to $59.99 without the arm, $69.99 for the one with the arm. (I have the arm, but never use it.)
> 
> IMO, it would be a better investment than the smaller lazy susan tables or the ringside tables because they are so small. Don't forget, besides the dog, you'll want room for brushes, combs, sprays, etc. on the table while you work. I don't think those smaller tables give you enough room and the price is about the same.
> 
> Just my two cents![/B]



I never thought about having room for the shampoos and stuff, just thought i would plop it up on the table or counter.

do you know what size your table is??? I know the height is the same on most but what is the width and lenght you use for your malt????

Thanks for all your help,
Karrie


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I found this one that is like a lazy susan and wondered if those of you who used grooming tables think this would be useful for malts or just a regular table with arm and loop???
> 
> http://wgroom.com/catalog/product_info.php...;products_id=32
> 
> ...


Hi Karrie. I actually have this grooming table. I bought it several years ago for my Allie and never used it. It sat in a closet until I pulled it out one day to use it for Lexi. She is such a wiggly fluffbutt, and still a puppy, and will not be still yet for grooming (she won't even be still for my groomer, lol). Anyway, I tried to use this with the arm and loop and it did not work for me; it did not keep her from trying to escape, and I had to hold her with one hand to keep her from hurting herself and try to groom her with the other hand. Now, if I had that 3rd hand, it might have worked better.







I haven't used it since, but now that she's a little older, I may pull it out again and give it a try.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mine is 30 inches long, 18 inches wide.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got the lazy susan grooming table and love it for my small girls. I wouldn't recommend it for dogs bigger than about 10#. Do you have a long or short grooming loop? I had to shorten my grooming loop and it works well now. I'd like to eventually get a regular grooming table, but I like all the room on this current setup (it's actually a wood door). The other furkids lay on the couch underneath or roam the house while I do whomever is the <strike>victim</strike> one being groomed at the time. One thing I would like to do is to get a rubber mat for the table and the "desk" so it's not quite so slippery.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I just bought a cheap table from Ikea...My main thing was leaning over a table to groom, so I got one that is over 36" high and it seems to be deeper then most grooming tables, I have a set of drawers on it to keep the brushes and stuff and I put some no slip rubber stuff so he doesn't slip, it is just that cheap stuff you use to line cabinets. I did buy an arm from pet edge, but I really don't use it. I also bought one of those second arm thingies that holds a blower dryer-that is very helpful. As for rotation, I just pick him up and turn him around, which he always turns back the way he wants, so I am not sure a rotating thing would help us or not. I love having all my stuff right there and not having to set everything up every morning when I brush him, my bf is happy I am not on the dining room table anymore!

I'll try to post pics, but its along the same lines as mousern, but with about 1/4 the grooming supplies ( I am envious!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The grooming table I have comes with a non-slip rubber surface.

I agree with Fenway's Mom. You can probably do without the arm for the table, but a groomers third arm to hold the dryer is wonderful! They are about $20 at Petedge, I think.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW mousern, that is quite the set up!!! seeing the rotation table makes me think it is smaller than i thought it would be so I think the actual folding table will work better for me. I am so glad I came here first before I bought it!!!! Now I just have to find a place to put it!! =)
Karrie


----------

